# Bone Stock Rom with unlocked tethering



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Basically how the topic reads is there a base super stable rom for the AT&T S3 that has native tethering unlocked.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1830570


----------

